# whats best for sex drive on PCT?



## OmarJackson (Jan 26, 2005)

in 3 weeks i'm going to be finishing up a pretty intense 6-week cycle of 1-AD. Currently (half-way) libido is pretty down in the dumps and probably only gonna get worse. My main concern in coming off cycle is to get libido back on ASAP. I already have nolva for my PCT, to deal with estro and stop endo test inhibition but i want something extra for libido. 

after reading reviews for several products i came to the conclusion that i want to either go with vitrix (a trib product) or 6-oxo. 

so which one is better solelyfor the purpose of bringing libido back up?

and please don't come with the 4-ad on cycle, i don't care about libido on cycle and its too late anyway.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 26, 2005)

popsicle sticks and tape...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 26, 2005)

Man I knew that was coming...


----------



## redspy (Jan 26, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Man I knew that was coming...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

I guess people here miss all of the links and banners .


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html



looks very solid. so basically, the suggestion is to throw out the 6-oxo and simply go with a trib product (anabolic matrix) and nolva. right?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 26, 2005)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> looks very solid. so basically, the suggestion is to throw out the 6-oxo and simply go with a trib product (anabolic matrix) and nolva. right?


 yes..


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

6-OXO is an anti-estrogen, doesn't do anything for your sex drive. Anabolic Matrix is a Trib project that just rocks your socks off and gets your pecker back up to speed.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Jan 27, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> popsicle sticks and tape...


----------



## redspy (Jan 27, 2005)

A Heather Graham movie (with nudity) usually does it for me....


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2005)

you guys got page 3 in the US? that would help!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> A Heather Graham movie (with nudity) usually does it for me....


 Personally I prefer Backdoor Sluts 3 through 9


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 28, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> A Heather Graham movie (with nudity) usually does it for me....



What movie would that be??


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 28, 2005)

Horny goat weed and trib.  Some HGW's already have trib, but some dont.  I take that during PCT with 6OXO.


----------

